# World Record Largemouth from Clear Lake 22.7lbs



## Action (Apr 8, 2004)

Don't know if it's true , probably not but the article is in the Record Bee, Lake County, Ca.


----------



## Action (Apr 8, 2004)

Can somebody please put the record bee articles link on here? Thanks


----------



## Fish Tale (Apr 12, 2004)

http://www.record-bee.com/Stories/0,1413,255~26902~2752684,00.html


----------



## Warpath (May 23, 2004)

That the record will eventually be broken by a CA bass. But it will not take as long to break the new record as it was to break Perry's. With the fishing in Africa chronicled in BASS magazine, the record could fall in rather short order. 5 years max.

Congrats to whoever caught the fish if it's true though.

Eric


----------



## Bass_Hawg (Apr 12, 2004)

It is a rumor or a false story or what ever you want to call it. 

Anyway it is not true.

http://www.record-bee.com/Stories/0,1413,255%7E26902%7E2754785,00.html


----------



## Action (Apr 8, 2004)

The word in todays Record Bee says the fish was a 14+ pounder and they don't know where the story came from but it made it nation wide in no time.


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

it could have been a buglemouth bass.. easily reach 20lbs range..


----------



## mrfishohio (Apr 5, 2004)

"buglemouth bass "


----------



## atrkyhntr (May 31, 2004)

oh boy.. someone put Ak on some open water!!!


----------



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

I know Perrys record is long standing, but you have to ask a few questions as to the weighing process and such. There have been a few old records taken down due to false statements, (the walleye of 25# for one) . If Perrys did weigh the 22# 4 oz , it was a freak of nature . These California bass that came from Florida are incredible growers, and we haven't seen one yet break the record  . They probably weighed Perrys on a spring scale at the country store  ........ THE CATKING !!!


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Anyone making a series of statements and questioning Perry's record, on a site like this that has so many bass fishermen of ADEQUATE SIZE, just might find himself hanging from a spring scale in the morning.


----------



## atrkyhntr (May 31, 2004)

Ohhhhhhh noooooo DOH KING !!!


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

It probably ate a 5 gal bucket! spring scale!!!!   GOOD ONE!


----------



## Action (Apr 8, 2004)

I've always wondered if Perry's weight was right or not. I kind of doubt it but don't know the facts.


----------



## atrkyhntr (May 31, 2004)

If I remember right he paraded that fish around, sure to have lost weight, and was going to eat it till someone changed his mind or somethign like that...


----------



## iwdavefish (Apr 30, 2004)

If I'm not mistaken, after getting it weighed on a certified scale, he did eat it. Back then people fished to feed their families and that was a BIG fish.


----------



## atrkyhntr (May 31, 2004)

yea he did end up eating it from what I recall...


----------



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

Well , I did a little research and after what I read and being man handled by shorty drift (  ) I have come to the conclusion that yes, indeed it is legit (the record ) It was weighed on a scale that was certified . The fish weighed 22-4 and was 32 inches long  ....It was actually caught in a river ( Montgomery Lake ) which is an oxbow of the Okmulgee river. Perry was a young lad of 20..... My opologies to the Perry family and to ALL the bassers, especially the ones larger than DA KING !!! How dare I question the " holy grail" of fishing ...........  ................ Guess I'll head down south to give them large bass the " 1 " cast technique..........  ...........~**~


----------



## atrkyhntr (May 31, 2004)

> especially the ones larger than DA KING !!!


...hahahaa...


----------



## basstrackerman (Apr 6, 2004)

they said perrys bass was weighed at the post office. i dont believe it weighed that much. no pics, and i guess the girth and length measurements didnt add up to 22.4lbs


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

i think there are pics of perry's bass floating around.i believe i saw one at one time,and the fish was HUGE.also,if i'm not mistaken,it's still in the igfa books,and if it had been debunked,i think it would have been removed by now


----------



## Hooch (Apr 14, 2004)

The show called Loud Mouth Bass had a discussion on this not too long ago.
The fish was eaten and never photographed. He later caught another big bass and had it photographed. The photo everyone has seen is of the "other" big bass he caught, not the world record fish! -Hooch-


----------



## peon (Feb 28, 2005)

hey i seen that same show about 3-4 weeks ago.. true... true..


----------

